# Norwalk Res #3



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Every year I make a few trips in Spring and Fall to Norwalk, Res. #3 to fish for some crappies. Tues. and today I went over about 7 a.m. to walk the shoreline and cast jigs.
Yesterday I fished for about 2 hours with not much ,then I worked my way down to the new docks(fishing), by the dam.
I figured the middle in casting range was about 6 to 8 feet and I casted out with a 1/32 oz chrome jig with a 2 inch green and blue jig body cut down by 1/16 of an inch. Keeping the rod tip high I slowly and I mean slowly returned the line. It was 9 a.m. when they hit and continued till 10:15 a.m. with hits.
I ended Tuesday with 9 keepers over 10 inches and returned 14 under 10 inches to grow. Blue gill total was 11 big ones and I don't know how many small ones I returned to the water.

Today it was 10 a.m in a strong wind that I connected with 11 big crappies and released 9 smaller ones.

Across the cove from the docks there was a man fishing slowly for bass and he connected with a bruiser which gave him the fight of his life for about 7 minutes. I think we were the only two fishing the shoreline.

So my point is, plan a Spring or Fall or both trip to Norwalk for some shoreline fishing. There's playgrounds there for the kids and grills for some burgers besides many choice areas for shorebound fisherpeople to find catches.
The res. is a electric only for you boaters.

In the fall there certain areas set aside for hunters ( duck) so you have to pay attention to decoys in the area.

For me, this was a great way to spend some of the last warm days in shore fishing.

Water temperature was 54*
Ph was darker green and gray color for best.

P.S. You can take Momma also for Norwalk has alot of small shops in the downtown area for shopping and she can also get her fill.

Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the report JimG. Hey, I'm off all next week if you want to hook up...


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the offer , but next two weeks I'm setting up security in the south.
So I packed in as much fishing as I could this past week.

Oh yea I made enough room to take some rods&reels with me on the trip.

Enjoy your week off.
JimG


----------

